# Stool problems again



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

For the life of me I can't figure it out. Titan is back to having nasty smelly stool's. Some blood showing up again along with mucus. The vet can't find any parasites in his stool's. He has been on antibotic's twice since I got him in late August for this problem. Has anyone out there had this problem and if so can you share with me what I can do to stop it. He is such a happy playfull little fellow. Eat's great and play's hard.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not a Vet, but in a human, I'd think of the following problems:
- some type of colitis (=inflammation of the bowel), if apparently not bacterial/viral, then maybe autoimmune
- pancreas malfunction
- post-antibiotic colitis
- malabsorption
- food allergy/intolerance (e.g. Gluten/Gliadin -> Wheat)
- lactose intolerance
just a few ideas...


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

After reading more of the on line vet information I am leaning toward's the colitis. He is going on a bland diet again so must go out and get more chicken I guess. I have put him back on his antibotic's and we will see where this lead's. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

If you're sure your dog doesn't have Giardia (difficult to find in stool sample unless your vet runs an Elisa Test (immediate results) in office, then I'd try an elimination diet. What type of dog food and meat protein is Titan eating? Maddie had some loose stools and I changed her dog food to a lamb based one and it immediately cleared up. Some dogs are allergic to chicken, beef, wheat, etc. You might try a different protein source and single carbohydrate source food to see if it helps.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You've gotten some great advice so far.

What are you feeding him? Is he eating any bones or rawhides..things like that?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have had off and on problems with my guys, and I can say that yogurt every day seems to keep them on track. Check with the vet, it might help even out the good and bad bacteria in the intestines.
Good luck.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree it might be dietary but it may also be a parasite or giardia because of the foul smell . Is it possible they got into something or they have had fleas .
Asta got into some pond water when we were in the desert and that really set him off .. They gave him Flagyl .
The fact there is blood indicates some type of inflammation and irritation ..
It may take some time but usually you find the source .


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I have found the problem. My son gave me a bag of small dog bisquit's his dog's didn't like. Every time I gave my dog's one of these Titan started up with the nasty stool's. He is more or less back to normal. However I have noticed him eating grass a lot. I have them on dry Goodlife dog food and once a day a small portion of Pedigree wet food.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Titan is doing better. If its the wheat in the dog biscuits that he can't tolerate, you might consider switching to a higher quality dry food than the Goodlife. It has ground corn as its first ingredient and chicken by-product next. I notice it has wheat flour too. If Titan has been eating something that is irritating his stomach, wheat can be a major food allergy and is in most dog biscuits. Finding the right food can really help to clear up his colitis. In any case, I'm happy to hear your little guy is doing better!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess that is why his dogs didn't like them - they might have been rancid . ? Did you read the labels to see what the ingredients are . 
i think it s agood idea to give him some natural yougurt - plain - not yoplait or anything with sugar . I see you live in Oregeon so I am sure they have some really healthy yougurt up there .. Just mix it in with his kibble - in the begiining he may look askance at it but add a little chicken or chicken broth and he will gobble it up .
You pup is adorable - > How old is he ?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judy, I'm glad that Titan is feeling better but like Jeanne suggested, you might want to switch to a higher end food. I looked up The Goodlife on some dog rating sites and the best result I saw for it was a 3/10. That's not that great of a food and might be contributing to the bad stools.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with Lina. Or it can be that the food is just too rich for the puppy. There are many great brands out there that will provide the best nutrition in kibble form. Just if you do switch, do it very gradually. Good luck to you


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beneful is an off the shelf dog food that is reasonably good.I don't know about the Goodlife Recipe...but I have seen it.By the way--your Titan is a nice looking chocolate!:hug:


----------

